# Immortal + SRAM ?



## cski (Mar 11, 2010)

Tried to start this conversation on another thread but got no response, so will try it here:

Mike, have you given any thought to offering an Immortal frame fitted with SRAM groups ? All of the press I have read seems to give better buzz to the Immortal frame than LeChampion ...

Of course, would welcome any feedback from the crowd.

Chris


----------



## cski (Mar 11, 2010)

I know Mike is busy, but I thought _somebody_ would have an opinion on this 

:thumbsup:


----------



## tone22 (Jan 5, 2010)

All bikes should come with sram. From rival to red the only difference is material and you can't say that about shimano. They are stronger, lighter and less expensive and the most important thing in my opinion is that the rear der doesnt clank due to overly soft springs. I have a shadow xt on one of my mtb's and that thing clanks all over the mountain while shifting


----------



## cski (Mar 11, 2010)

*I agree*

If only in the name of consumer choice, should have option of choosing non-Shimano group on Immortal frame. Personally, I would love to see Rival on an IM frame ...

Is Mike on vacation ?


----------

